

Light Table - abp
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/04/23/light-table

======
vibrunazo
I don't really know much about this guy. Why exactly is this being upvoted
after so many threads? Is he a coder or something?

~~~
Zikes
Among other things, he developed the original Markdown format.

